# Snoopy Island



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Morning,

has anybody been to SI and Sandy Beach for snorkeling? How is the condition of the beach and the water. I heard there is/was some oil spill?

Thx!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not lately been, but is one of favorite places to go. You do not have to pay to use the hotels beach but can swim out from the side free beach if you are a good swimmer. If you just wish to use the hotel, then makes for an easier trip.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

the sandy beach hotel is not very nice, but the snorkeling is. 

I have stayed the formerly JAL Hotel which is just a 5 min. drive and is way nicer. Now is a Radisson Blu but I would imagine is still ok. As Jynx says, you can easily access the island from the side of the sandy beach hotel.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

forgot to add that yes, there was a bit of tar  this was last winter though, not sure how clean it is now but you can call the people and the sandy beach and ask them


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> forgot to add that yes, there was a bit of tar  this was last winter though, not sure how clean it is now but you can call the people and the sandy beach and ask them


I did, but I don´t rely on them. I like to know how the current situation is.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

the last 2 times I've been out there, we couldn't even go into the water as it was filled with tar/oil. I woke up in the middle of the night because of the oil smell from the tide rolling in.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

When was the last time you had been? Our marine society group was planning a day out that way soon so would like to forewarn.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

I went last weekend & it was great, not very busy & good visability, even came across a reef shark!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> When was the last time you had been? Our marine society group was planning a day out that way soon so would like to forewarn.


I went in May, so I'm hoping things have turned for the better over there. 

Another option that I really enjoy is Musandam. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## adeek007 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Snoopy island*



Dozza said:


> I went last weekend & it was great, not very busy & good visability, even came across a reef shark!


Sir how are you hope you are doing good sir need to know about snoopy island entry and snorking how was it.
is there any other way to get to snoopy island please reply me 
thank you


----------

